# Trailer Tires



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

I just posted this in my usual trail riding hangout but then thought that this is the more appropriate place.

It’s important to check the age of your horse trailer tires because the rubber degrades over time. I’ve never really thought about it but it does seem to make sense. I called my trailer gurus and both said that tire manufacturers are recommending that any tire be replaced if it’s over 6 years old. And old doesn’t mean from when the tire was placed on the trailer. It’s from the date of manufacture. 

The code with the manufacturing date information is printed on the tires and is a bit cryptic but once you learn the code it’s easy peezy to figure out. Basically it’s a two digit week of year and two digit year.

You can learn more on reading the code and see examples here


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I would take that advice with a grain of salt. It's coming from a tire dealer. The same type of advice that jiffy lube has convinced people they need an oil change at 3000 miles. Keep em inflated check em for dry rot. I would expect at least 10 years.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Also, move the trailer around if it sits for any length of time. That seems to cause "checking" in the sidewalls which leads to loss of air.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I change my trailer tires every 5 yrs. I've had several tires that looked good until I seen were they were separating in the tread. Which caused vibration like a tire was out of balance.:wink: I feel better safe than sorry. I can't believe a trailer tire will last 10 yrs...jmo


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Mingiz said:


> I change my trailer tires every 5 yrs. I've had several tires that looked good until I seen were they were separating in the tread. Which caused vibration like a tire was out of balance.:wink: I feel better safe than sorry. I can't believe a trailer tire will last 10 yrs...jmo


My dad has a flat bed trailer he built more then 30yrs ago now, still has the original tires he first put on it that were used then. Surprisingly they still hold air but it hasn't hauled anything in the last 11yrs.


----------

